# The Facebook Status Thread



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Pretend your post is your status update.

I'll start...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Zookeeper is watching his dog steal a sock out of the laundry basket.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

N3XT2NON3
hmm... Transformer blew out near my house. Electricians going to take a look at it. If the power goes out, its going to be a ridiculously boring & hot night


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

nightrain is watching Wonderfalls


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

_Freedm2010 never has updated her status on Facebook, but will update her status on this thread. Don't ask her why she never updates her status. She does not know._

Or maybe I do know. I don't like referring to myself in the third person


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

zookeeper is tired like a mofo after 12+ hours of work, but won't let that stop him from posting a useless third-person update about his uneventful and ultimately meaningless life. Also had cookies.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

nightrain is still watching Wonderfalls  My life is so exciting! 

(Wonderfalls is really awesome though, I just wish I had someone to watch it with)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin sings "Take my love, take my land, Take me where I cannot stand, I don't care, I'm still free, You can't take the sky from me, Take me out to the black, Tell them I ain't comin' back, Burn the land and boil the sea, You can't take the sky from me, There's no place I can be, Since I found Serenity, But you can't take the sky from me... "


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

TorLin said:


> TorLin sings "Take my love, take my land, Take me where I cannot stand, I don't care, I'm still free, You can't take the sky from me, Take me out to the black, Tell them I ain't comin' back, Burn the land and boil the sea, You can't take the sky from me, There's no place I can be, Since I found Serenity, But you can't take the sky from me... "


zookeeper reminds himself to set aside some quality firefly time in the near future.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Freedom2010 is tired from work.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

sacred knows those pictures you put up on your profile (the ones with you and the people youre with looking happy and posing together for the camera)is nothing more than a set piece. Cmon! it wasnt really THAT good of a night was it? im willing to bet the picture taking was the most lively interesting part of the night. oh and the person that has their arm around you in the pic he ****ed your girlfriend last weekend.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Mind_games is feeling spiffy (if thats possible).


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Mind_games is feeling spiffy (if thats possible).


Snow_Bunny LOVES the word spiffy! I use it waaaaaay too much...


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

N3XT is wishing he had a job...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Freedom 2010 is listening to some great music on YouTube.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Avril Lavigne songs make me happy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just went to the toilet..

Or is that twitter??????


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

nightrain should be going to sleep...but isn't


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

TheRob would like to remind everyone, once again, that he does not rent mailboxes, despite what it says in the yellow pages. 

(That really is my current facebook status.)


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

N3XT wishes his bestfriend's girlfriend would get a grip...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

zookeeper spent an enjoyable evening watching actual hillbilly hobos busking on the corner with a banjo and fiddle. And they were damn good too!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

<----- Broken


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin loves to sings "Take my love, take my land, Take me where I cannot stand, I don't care, I'm still free, You can't take the sky from me, Take me out to the black, Tell them I ain't comin' back, Burn the land and boil the sea, You can't take the sky from me, There's no place I can be, Since I found Serenity, But you can't take the sky from me... "


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

ellektra is listening to her bulldogs snore on the bed.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

nightrain says go see District 9 if you like good movies


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

nightrain said:


> nightrain says go see District 9 if you like good movies


zookeeper asks, "what's the deal with that movie? I know nothing about it except that I've only seen the end of the commercial and it looks like post-apocalypse sci-fi action."


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin is depressed, but watching more Firefly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin is watching Chef vs City on Food Network. yummie


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Freedom2010 sings "I'd rather waste my life pretending than have to forget you for one whole minute".


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin was without internet this weekend, it made him crazy.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

zookeeper is sneaking in a quick session at work.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Freedom2010 is excited for the triathlon this weekend she is signed up for


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

<--- is listening to the Eagles and strangely enjoying it. Hotel California FTW.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

omg theres the sun! quick catch it before it vanishes!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Freedom2010 is about to go to bed.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Banzai: I really couldn't care less


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

<-----Badly Broken


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

SilentLoner just ate at Subway.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin is singing "Take my love, take my land, Take me where I cannot stand, I don't care, I'm still free, You can't take the sky from me, Take me out to the black, Tell them I ain't comin' back, Burn the land and boil the sea, You can't take the sky from me, There's no place I can be, Since I found Serenity, But you can't take the sky from me... "


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Freedom2010 is not looking forward to the first day of school tomorrow


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

zookeeper has 7 minutes of free time between jobs.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin is wondering if zookeeper has a real facebook profile.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

nightrain is listening to Utada Hikaru


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

<-----Forever Broken


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Freedom2010 is sleepy.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin is worried about a person within his SA support group.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

_My actual facebook status:_

Thursday: one enraged drug addict, one closely averted gang fight, one greek chorus of drunken hobos, two hot policewomen, and one hotdog with bacon on it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

<-----Hot, Tired and Broken.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

<--- first week of senior year= over and done


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin is wishing Micheal Jackson a Happy Birthday, RIP MJJ king of pop always


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense is about to watch silent hill


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin is on SAS again.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola is excited to be getting a cello very soon (rental, but still).


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

Zam is still alive in the body of yoda's cat, frightfully timid and couldn't face the crowded and noisy human forms.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Freedom2010 can't stop thinking about him...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

zookeeper is meeting the ex tonight to exchange prisoners (AKA get my **** back).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nine new jobs, two of them were appropriate. Sigh.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Freedom2010 is hopeful. She is also listening to a really catchy song by Anti Flag.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

zookeeper is supposed to be packing and moving, but instead is feeling lazy, drinking coffee, and eating cereal.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin is thinking to bump this thread.


----------

